# WANTED: VINTAGE ZENITH EL PRIMERO CHRONOGRAPH BRACELET LINKS



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I NEED A COUPLE LINKS LIKE THESE...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

There must be a couple of these out there somewhere or a crown?


----------

